# STONED?...What Music You Gonna Listen To Stoner



## roll1fourme (Jun 4, 2011)

here is a short list of what i like to listen to high/stoned what about you?

muck sticky
tenacious D
sublime
presidents of the united states
david allen coe
kid rock
lamb of god 
the faceless
winds of plague
corrosion of conformity
five finger death punch (some like 3 songs)
slipknot (no new shit)...(puke in your mouth then swallow)...(FUCK YOU CORY)
THROUGH THE ASHES (my homies band check them out http://www.reverbnation.com/throughtheashes1) 
rush
led zeppelin 
rolling stones(while drinking rolling rock)
ozzy / sabbath / ronni james dio
megadeath
and so on...

if any one adds or comments ill add more thats just what i like but i have much more stoner music to listen to im just a metal head but im open to any thing except some/most country if the songs about your wife leaving you and your dog dieing then its not for me but a song about drinkin and fishin well yeeehaw...lol
Last edited by roll1fourme; 06-01-2011 at 11:54 PM. Reason: had to add dio


----------



## 420God (Jun 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;LzzAjSg9vYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzzAjSg9vYs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## One Leg Mike (Jun 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;uhKq9JvssB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhKq9JvssB8[/video]


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;D44pyeEvhcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D44pyeEvhcQ[/video]


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Jun 4, 2011)

ahhh some good tunes on this page ... listening to some sublime atm myself ... R.I.P. bradley ...............


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;b0S4SiLxt1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0S4SiLxt1s[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;__uVTxkbcp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__uVTxkbcp8&feature=player_detailpage[/video] sorted


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Jun 5, 2011)

omg three eyes ... surely you jest ??? couldn't make it all the way through .... you really listen to this ? It took 2 bowls and 20 minutes of old blues just to get my head back on straight after that vid ......................... just kidding of course ... but ea. to thier own ... not my cup-o-tea tbh though..........


----------



## secretweapon (Jun 5, 2011)

drunk tonight.
[video=youtube;4aE54iwI0dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aE54iwI0dg[/video]


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;vyqgjCKm9nQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeffdt1966 said:


> omg three eyes ... surely you jest ??? couldn't make it all the way through .... you really listen to this ? It took 2 bowls and 20 minutes of old blues just to get my head back on straight after that vid ......................... just kidding of course ... but ea. to thier own ... not my cup-o-tea tbh though..........


Not just that type of music i listen to most genres but funky house and trance like that are most def my favourites lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;jaoH25TaM-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaoH25TaM-c&feature=player_detailpage[/video] I was @ Earls court London in 1994 to see this live too


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 6, 2011)

3eyes said:


> [video=youtube;jaoH25TaM-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaoH25TaM-c&feature=player_detailpage[/video] I was @ Earls court London in 1994 to see this live too


i saw that live, too.. i was in 9th grade.. didn't even have weed that night, much less acid, but it was great anyhow.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jun 6, 2011)

you seem to remember that night pretty good, thats all that matters.


----------



## digimidgi (Jun 6, 2011)

Caribou - Up in flames


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;OUKb2AsCUfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUKb2AsCUfo[/video]
[video=youtube;Bah_XOe1mkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bah_XOe1mkc[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 6, 2011)

I listen to everything, so far today I have listened to Rick James, Def Leppard, and Eliot Lipp albums. Really diggin' on Eliot Lipp right now.


----------



## Chem Dawg (Jun 6, 2011)

Sublime
Pepper
Jimmy Hendrix
Kid Cuddi
The who
Schwayze
Led Zep
All 60's psychedelic shit !!! ( throw the radio in the bath tub when white rabbit peaks)...


----------



## 420God (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;9yaEwcmrR4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yaEwcmrR4Q[/video]

[video=youtube;7xzU9Qqdqww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xzU9Qqdqww[/video]


----------



## BendBrewer (Jun 6, 2011)

Steve Kimock


----------



## roll1fourme (Jun 6, 2011)

great shit guys keep it coming...

?still no stoner/metal heads?


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 6, 2011)

roll1fourme said:


> ?still no stoner/metal heads?


 I love punk and metal, but I (usually) prefer something a little more chilled when I'm high. I do rock the occasion Sabbath though. 
[video=youtube;ZiShfBmb-oA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiShfBmb-oA[/video]


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;7ScKlGPdDjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ScKlGPdDjw[/video]

Metal head Right Here! I thought you wanted Stoner music! lol This is what I'm listening to now as I smoke... good way to start this mommy's day!


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;hLkYv9KRymc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLkYv9KRymc[/video]

great song, stupid vid, it's just that pic


----------



## BendBrewer (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, you wanted to listen to it.

[video=youtube;zkjOnFmtyAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkjOnFmtyAo&hd=1[/video]


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 7, 2011)

i love music.


----------



## digimidgi (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO2BIf12xnQ&feature=related[video=youtube;bO2BIf12xnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO2BIf12xnQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## hiphip247 (Jun 7, 2011)

music keeps me going


----------



## digimidgi (Jun 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;w6JdxZu522o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6JdxZu522o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;NbghaUtVfJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbghaUtVfJg&feature=player_detailpage[/video] Tune!


----------



## roll1fourme (Jun 8, 2011)

smoke a joint and listen to this 

[video=youtube;7EAxYJB97A4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EAxYJB97A4[/video]

really a7x is the heaviest thing so far  at least its live


----------



## roll1fourme (Jun 8, 2011)

^was that to heavy?
try this

[video=youtube;dnfg5hEWGs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnfg5hEWGs8[/video]


----------



## roll1fourme (Jun 8, 2011)

best tenacious d song EVER

[video=youtube;wCLirt141_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCLirt141_c[/video]


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 8, 2011)

Do you want heavier roll1fourme??????

MuAHAHHAhAHhAHhHAHA!!!


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 8, 2011)

roll1fourme said:


> really a7x is the heaviest thing so far  at least its live



From the baddest album ever. Dude... their talent is unreal.... that was LIVE & they sound like they are in the studio.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 8, 2011)

Want something heavier? then check this out lol [video=youtube;VQ5aLGzG7KU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ5aLGzG7KU&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;wRrRPR95JXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRrRPR95JXE[/video]

Still... nothing beats my a7x waking the fallen


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 8, 2011)

Try this then lol [video=youtube;omRXUyWyurM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omRXUyWyurM&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 8, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Want something heavier? then check this out lol [video=youtube;VQ5aLGzG7KU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ5aLGzG7KU&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


WAAAAAAAAY better then the DK way!


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 8, 2011)

When everything else fails brake out the NAPALM DEATH guaranteed to wake you up or tip you over the edge lol


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;5qacVClMR2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qacVClMR2g[/video]


----------



## roll1fourme (Jun 8, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> From the baddest album ever. Dude... their talent is unreal.... that was LIVE & they sound like they are in the studio.


before this gets out of hand lets agree to disagree your obviously an a7x fan and im not and ill tell you why... the a7x the i had grown to like changed into what it is today iv herd they had a different vocalist or at least another vocalist wen they first got together witch would fit if you ask me but they are not as good as the were cause this is the a7x i liked 

[video=youtube;n6E0dcD7fpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6E0dcD7fpI&feature=related[/video]

p.s kinda like what slipknot did just not as bad


----------



## roll1fourme (Jun 8, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> [video=youtube;wRrRPR95JXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRrRPR95JXE[/video]
> 
> Still... nothing beats my a7x waking the fallen


the light that blinds is cool its on guitar hero lol


----------



## roll1fourme (Jun 8, 2011)

los muertos said:


> [video=youtube;5qacvclmr2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qacvclmr2g[/video]


strom trooper 4 life!!!


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 8, 2011)

roll1fourme said:


> the light that blinds is cool its on guitar hero lol


 LOLOLOL That's funny... as you can tell... I don't play that! ~ Or know anyone that does! lol


----------



## roll1fourme (Jun 8, 2011)

arguably the best guitarist in the world (execpt dimebag)lol

[video=youtube;S8sVAY2TlYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8sVAY2TlYo[/video]


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 8, 2011)

roll1fourme said:


> before this gets out of hand lets agree to disagree your obviously an a7x fan and im not and ill tell you why... the a7x the i had grown to like changed into what it is today iv herd they had a different vocalist or at least another vocalist wen they first got together witch would fit if you ask me but they are not as good as the were cause this is the a7x i liked
> 
> [video=youtube;n6E0dcD7fpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6E0dcD7fpI&feature=related[/video]
> 
> ...


----------



## happyface (Jun 8, 2011)

i miss 90s alternative like pearl jam,live,soul asylum,nirvana thats the best for me when im blazed wantin to listen to music.

but i will listen to anything but country pretty much.


----------



## Ebb n Flo (Jun 8, 2011)

Jah cure - ganja farmer
Demarco, tarrus Riley - herbs


----------



## Derple (Jun 8, 2011)

eminem
led zepplin
MGMT
protoculture
fatali
atmos
neelix
charlie sheen 
lupe fiasco
u2
the beatles
angus and julia stone (horse and cart)
massive attack
muse

and thats just a tiny bit


----------



## digimidgi (Jun 9, 2011)

psychedelic hip hop
[video=youtube;CBnbosEgZxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBnbosEgZxc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Naminator (Jun 9, 2011)

CAKE (Notable standouts, Frank Sinatra, Palm of your hand, End of the movie, Jolene, Guitar Man)
A little bit of old hip hop
Crystal Castles
Reel Big Fish
Goldfinger


Basically for me it is anything "alt rock" or ska. I love music that has lyrics that don't match the song for some reason. It just adds another layer of flavor to the music that so many songs these days lack.


----------



## roll1fourme (Jun 9, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> roll1fourme said:
> 
> 
> > before this gets out of hand lets agree to disagree your obviously an a7x fan and im not and ill tell you why... the a7x the i had grown to like changed into what it is today iv herd they had a different vocalist or at least another vocalist wen they first got together witch would fit if you ask me but they are not as good as the were cause this is the a7x i liked
> ...


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Jun 9, 2011)

yea....a7x kicks .... shame about the rev...he was a madman on the drums ...


----------



## roll1fourme (Jun 9, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> LOLOLOL That's funny... as you can tell... I don't play that! ~ Or know anyone that does! lol


guitar hero is the best wen yous stoned lol 

heres shadows fall on expert if anyone cares lol
[video=youtube;KuRUd0l7cRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuRUd0l7cRM[/video]


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 9, 2011)

http://youtu.be/6r2ombndZ70


----------



## roll1fourme (Jun 9, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> http://youtu.be/6r2ombndZ70


epic fail x(


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 10, 2011)

roll1fourme said:


> I never heard all of atreyu, but the stuff i have heard sure as hell makes me stay away from it!


----------



## Sealight (Jun 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;0C3zgYW_FAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C3zgYW_FAM[/video]


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;J-r8H_ZYkEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-r8H_ZYkEY[/video]


----------



## rainman36 (Jun 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;r-uWc6pbXSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-uWc6pbXSQ[/video]


----------



## rainman36 (Jun 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;JSX_vWq91Nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSX_vWq91Nw[/video]


----------



## roll1fourme (Jun 10, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> I never heard all of atreyu, but the stuff i have heard sure as hell makes me stay away from it!


this is atreyu youll probably like it lol... once again really good band until the vocalist stops screaming

[video=youtube;i1CQkJ4FXZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1CQkJ4FXZM&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 14, 2011)

One of my favorite bands, I hope you enjoy. [video=youtube;1DDdvENlMeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DDdvENlMeo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;dfzkHmCQySQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfzkHmCQySQ&feature=player_detailpage[/video] WAKEY WAKEY LOL


----------



## Malbutus (Jun 15, 2011)

http://youtu.be/L8xTOadn1n0
<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/L8xTOadn1n0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 7ucky (Jun 15, 2011)

hello 2 all well i notice no posted any bobmarley or MMJ well this what ive listen to before 
http://youtu.be/IlYbHpAtuII


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;EegRh8Z4H-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EegRh8Z4H-o[/video]

Because I'm fucking gay. Live with it.


----------



## Brazko (Jun 15, 2011)

[youtube]WoAXW30mMAg[/youtube]


----------



## Kobethastoner (Jun 15, 2011)

i usually listen to some dr. dre and eminem like this and that


----------



## 420God (Jun 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;fe4EK4HSPkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4EK4HSPkI[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;QzvGKas5RsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzvGKas5RsU&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 16, 2011)

roll1fourme said:


> this is atreyu youll probably like it lol... once again really good band until the vocalist stops screaming


yeah... that's decent. way better then this atreyu song. this is the only song i've heard, so that's why i never listened to anything else from them.... this super duper bubble gum pop punk gay ass green day shit.


[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/atreyu?blend=1&ob=5#p/u/4/pGG9BcKa99o[/video]


----------



## roll1fourme (Jun 18, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> yeah... that's decent. way better then this atreyu song. this is the only song i've heard, so that's why i never listened to anything else from them.... this super duper bubble gum pop punk gay ass green day shit.


----------



## TheGreenThumber (Jun 19, 2011)

Naminator said:


> CAKE (Notable standouts, Frank Sinatra, Palm of your hand, End of the movie, Jolene, Guitar Man).



respect man cake is probably my 2nd favorite band. seen em live twice now.
Strangers in the Night(cover), World of Two, Friend is a Four Letter Word. so many great cake songs.

Interpol
Cake
Sublime
Arctic Monkeys
The Strokes
Barenaked Ladies
those are my go-to bands that I have been listening to a long time. 

You can sprinkle all sorts of stuff into my stoned repertoire.

Contributing a video for the thread.

[video=youtube;u7in-hH2q8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7in-hH2q8I[/video]


----------



## plantvision (Jun 19, 2011)

TheGreenThumber said:


> respect man cake is probably my 2nd favorite band. seen em live twice now.
> Strangers in the Night(cover), World of Two, Friend is a Four Letter Word. so many great cake songs.
> 
> Interpol
> ...


I am a old heavy rocker, but I heard this sound before and just cannot get enough of it.


----------



## plantvision (Jun 19, 2011)

420God said:


> [video=youtube;fe4EK4HSPkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4EK4HSPkI[/video]


Holy crap, that is one very disturbing video, now I am going to have nightmares tonight.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## filtereye (Jun 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;ocpgT9eKB7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocpgT9eKB7E[/video]
[video=youtube;EcorBDVeSAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcorBDVeSAM[/video]
[video=youtube;6NtqA5zywQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NtqA5zywQA[/video]
[video=youtube;6Iho1V--8G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Iho1V--8G4[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 20, 2011)

[youtube]ommyna5e5yg[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;K7A2acBVENA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA[/video] 


An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## tokentomhancock (Jun 20, 2011)

funkdoobiest superhoes good old school gangster rap


----------



## TheGreenThumber (Jun 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;HFQQeUNaZtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFQQeUNaZtc[/video]

sick shit to get blown to

also this
[video=youtube;faiER856zQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faiER856zQU[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;7uqKrI1UZg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uqKrI1UZg4&feature=player_detailpage[/video] Tune!!!


----------



## shark pills (Jun 21, 2011)

Perfect pipe for personal propertie porsay fore -'-day ninert.
iono ger 20 inch stainless steel bracelet for 
neck_hecklin'. u uP? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrSMMchJx-c gucci mane + porn
teck

--ghetteShreader


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (Jun 22, 2011)

roll1fourme said:


> if you want to here some realy crazy shit youtube winds of plague, the faceless, or born of osiris all very good metal bands
> 
> on another note heres lamb of god...[video=youtube;danEuXSTjMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=danEuXSTjMw&feature=related[/video]



awesome... thanks! keep it coming... i need more new to me music & i've been listening to this stuff lately. usually i listen to old school punk rock


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 22, 2011)

roll it up [video=youtube;SkLH2MxgtoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkLH2MxgtoA&feature=feedf_more[/video]


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;f0sf65SYjhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0sf65SYjhY[/video]


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;T3t9T7f4-aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3t9T7f4-aw&feature=related[/video]

Nvm i was suppost to put this one.
Lil Flip=FREESTYLE KING


----------



## RightyMcquick (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't find some of the other videos but this one is pretty good. If you don't know who the Powell brothers are in regards to lacrosse then... your loss. This is Mikey Powell (some say the Michael Jordan of Lacrosse). He used to play locally all the time at the bar his sister owned. 
[video=youtube;qGy1e643lDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGy1e643lDk[/video]


----------

